# jl audio ho110-w6v3 Or the 12" version? Which would you go with?



## elijahscott (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a sedan and I'm trying to decide on these two. I can basically get them for 25$ difference in price. I heard the 10" in my car with this box and it sounded very very good. 
Which would sound best in a sedan? I want tight controlled bass. 
Power ratings seem the same to me which is odd. Both 600rms


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

elijahscott said:


> I have a sedan and I'm trying to decide on these two. I can basically get them for 25$ difference in price. I heard the 10" in my car with this box and it sounded very very good.
> 
> Which would sound best in a sedan? I want tight controlled bass.
> 
> Power ratings seem the same to me which is odd. Both 600rms




I would absolutely go with the 12" one. Ive designed & tuned a few installs that used the JL W6 driver in sealed & HO box applications. For an "SQ" marketed sub it makes a decent amount of distortion noise at full tilt though. In light of that, the more cone area the better with these puppies. Dont forget to turn your subsonic filter on down below tuning so you dont stress the soft parts too much.


----------



## Nick_15_KL (Nov 7, 2017)

The HO110-w6v3 and HO112-w6v3 are nearly identical in sound output and clarity. Both have a nice tight sound with smooth lows. The 12 allows you to "feel" the bass more.

I tried both in my Jeep Grand Cherokee and chose the HO110 because I did not want to destroy my interior or rattle things loose. The 10 will still flex my roof, but as much as the 12.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

12.. hands down.


----------

